# BMWNA Press Release: M Roadster is back for 2006



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Woodcliff Lake, NJ - November 7, 2005... The BMW M Roadster returns to the stable of BMW M products for the 2006 model year. This time it is based on the enhanced and widely acclaimed BMW Z4 Roadster. The Z4 Roadster receives a number of enhancements for the 2006 model year, not the least of which are the latest Valvetronic inline six cylinder engines.

The new BMW M Roadster

The car that so many enthusiasts have been asking for, the 2006 BMW M Roadster, will make its world debut at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit in January 2006, alongside the 2006 Z4 Roadster.

At the heart of the new M Roadster is BMW M's award winning, 3.2-liter in-line six cylinder engine. In 2005, this engine was voted "Engine of the Year" by an international jury a record fifth consecutive time. With its high-speed concept, this engine works through a six-speed manual transmission to provide exhilarating performance in all speed ranges. As in the BMW M3, this 3,246 cc engine features dual overhead cams, double-VANOS variable valve timing, and six individual throttle plates. This normally aspirated engine generates more than 100 hp per liter. On the road, this means 0 - 60 in less than five seconds and a top speed electronically limited to 155 mph.

The M Roadster features the speed-sensitive variable M differential lock, already well-proven and admired in the M3. It provides outstanding stability and traction, particularly when accelerating out of bends. The M differential lock enables the enthusiast to fully experience the benefits of rear wheel drive. Under challenging conditions such as a different frictional coefficient on each side of the car, often the case in wet or slippery weather, the system contributes to a remarkable level of traction and stability.

New generation of six-cylinder engines for the Z4 Roadster

More power isn't limited to the M Roadster. The 2006 Z4 Roadsters will feature two different 3.0-liter inline six-cylinder engines. These new-generation powerplants, with the BMW engine designation N52, both feature BMW's latest aluminum and magnesium construction and include double-VANOS variable valve timing and Valvetronic for optimal performance and fuel efficiency.

Six speeds in all models

Both 2006 Z4 Roadster models will come standard with six-speed manual transmissions. The available six-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission for both models offer SMG-style shift paddles behind the steering wheel to allow the driving enthusiast to be fully engaged while retaining the attributes of an automatic transmission.

Chassis and suspension designed for outstanding ride, handling and safety

The BMW Z4 Roadster was designed from the outset for maximum chassis stiffness. At 14,500 Nm/degree of static torsional stiffness, this is the stiffest bodyshell in the segment.

In addition to thrilling agility, it also means that the BMW Z4 Roadster provides class-leading occupant protection. It achieved excellent results in the demanding EuroNCAP crash test - four out of five stars, a remarkable accomplishment for an open two-seater. In the 2004 EuroNCAP crash test, the Z4 Roadster scored 15.64 points for head-on collisions and 16 points for side-on collisions both out of a possible 16, the best results ever measured on the dummies in a roadster. These results earned the Z4 Roadster the EuroNCAP "Best-in-Class" Award. With the best test results in its segment, the Z4 Roadster offers better passenger protection than many fixed-roof cars.

New Dynamic Stability Control sets the standard for active safety

For 2006, the Z4 Roadster and M Roadster benefit from the latest developments in DSC to provide the utmost in active safety. Emergency braking capability is maximized by features such as Brake Drying, which works to keep the brakes dry in wet conditions, and Brake Standby which immediately positions the brake pads nearer the discs whenever the driver lifts off the accelerator pedal quickly in anticipation of an immediate move for the brakes. Emergency braking is enhanced further by automatic Brake Fade Compensation, which helps to maximize brake pressure and stopping ability whenever the brakes get hot.

Smooth starts and stops are facilitated by the Start-Off Assistant, which holds the brakes briefly on a hill after the brake pedal is released in order to prevent the car from rolling back, and Soft Stop, which allows for smooth stops every time.

The DSC system in the M Roadster is designed to take full advantage of the capabilities of the M differential lock.

Steering to match the performance

The Z4 Roadster was the first to use BMW's electromechanical Electric Power Steering (EPS) system. For the 2006 Z4 Roadster, Servotronic vehicle-speed-sensitive power steering will be standard along with EPS.

The M Roadster uses a hydraulic power assist system tailored to its higher performance capability.

High-performance Compound Braking System for the M Roadster

To maximize its braking capabilities, the new M Roadster uses BMW M's floating compound high performance braking system originally conceived for the M3 CSL and included in the M3 Competition Package. With weight-saving aluminum hubs and steel cross-drilled discs, this system minimizes the risk of warping under hard use.

Design enhancements to match the performance

Both the updated Z4 Roadster and the new M Roadster continue the characteristic design language of BMW Roadsters. The modified front section incorporates new foglights and reflectors. The newly standard xenon headlights feature the four lighted rings that have quickly become a BMW design hallmark. The restyled rear taillights include BMW's two-stage Adaptive Brake Lights.

The M Roadster distinguishes itself from the standard Z4 starting with its front air dam consisting of an X-shaped combination of lines and openings, plus the large air intake scoops. The M Roadster uses exclusive double-spoke design 18-inch alloy wheels. And last, but certainly not least, the rear of the M Roadster incorporates a horizontal diffuser and the four round tailpipes which have become a hallmark of BMW M design.

The distinctive M touches continue in the interior. As on other BMW M products, the white-on-black instruments include red indicator needles accentuated by white illumination. Also included is the engine speed band in the tachometer. As in other BMW M cars, the yellow pre-warning field and red warning field show the safe operating range of engine speed as a function of oil temperature. As the temperature of the engine oil increases, the suggested speed range increases, making it easier for the driver to know when the engine operating temperature allows full throttle usage.

Other interior elements are also upgraded for the M Roadster, including the steering wheel, gearshift knob and door sills.

New exterior colors, including three that are exclusive to BMW M, allow the new Z4 or M Roadster to be tailored to individual tastes.

Just as it is with the Z4 Roadster, all BMW M Roadsters will be built exclusively at BMW's U.S. manufacturing facility in Spartanburg, SC. Full U.S. product information for both the 2006 Z4 Roadster and M Roadster will be available before their world debuts in January.

Images of the new M Roadster are here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118484


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

I can't believe there are still no comments. There must be some hot thread in Off Topic.

I think the facelifted Z4 looks better. Those dinky round fog lights were a little silly... and it doesn't have the big open mouth look anymore (redesigned air dam).

Man was this CGI guess wrong. Silly them for thinking the flames would go bye-bye.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

The blue car looks like a miata.

the red pics look more like a bimmer. :dunno:



iateyourcheese said:


> I can't believe there are still no comments. There must be some hot thread in Off Topic.
> 
> I think the facelifted Z4 looks better. Those dinky round fog lights were a little silly... and it doesn't have the big open mouth look anymore (redesigned air dam).
> 
> Man was this CGI guess wrong. Silly them for thinking the flames would go bye-bye.


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm really glad that it doesn't look like that blue car. I've been waiting for the release of the M roadster ever since the Z4 was released. Finally it's coming. 

One question- is the motor on this Z4 M Roadster the S54? If it is, it's not too different than its predecessor, huh?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

undien717 said:


> I'm really glad that it doesn't look like that blue car. I've been waiting for the release of the M roadster ever since the Z4 was released. Finally it's coming.
> 
> One question- *is the motor on this Z4 M Roadster the S54? * If it is, it's not too different than its predecessor, huh?


Yes... S54... for now.  Considering the vastly superior chassis... this will be a much better M roadster. :thumbup:

Although I must say... I am EXTREMELY DISSAPPOINTED in the M version. Not only did BMW not increase the width of the rear wheel track and the body to match... it's actually slightly narrower.  I am so severely upset... :tsk:

...any of you big shots from the top lurking around in here? :eeps: STUPID, STUPID, STUPID... yeah... I'm talkin' to you. STUPID. Your _'barely different'_ approach to the M5 look might work in that segment... but the Z4 has needed a more burly M version since the beginning. What the freakin' hell were you people thinking?!?! What the freakin' hell?!?! How could you miss this one? Freakin' Stupid. 

OK... I feel only slightly better now.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon said:


> Both 2006 Z4 Roadster models will come standard with six-speed manual transmissions. The available six-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission for both models offer SMG-style shift paddles behind the steering wheel to allow the driving enthusiast to be fully engaged while retaining the attributes of an automatic transmission.


They're giving up on SMG, and adding paddles for Steptronic models?

Are they paying Vince a licensing fee?


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

Jon said:


> Steering to match the performance
> 
> The Z4 Roadster was the first to use BMW's electromechanical Electric Power Steering (EPS) system. For the 2006 Z4 Roadster, Servotronic vehicle-speed-sensitive power steering will be standard along with EPS.


Active steering is standard? :thumbdwn:

I hope one can delete it.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

lil' poppa said:


> Active steering is standard? :thumbdwn:
> 
> I hope one can delete it.


prettty sure that is not active steering, just varies the amount of power assist, not ratio,(based on your quote)


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

This isn't the "Facelifted" z4, its just a new model. The facelift will come out in 2007 I believe. So, the CGI could still be right (although i really doubt it). I actually like that CGI-- would be nice if the Z4 looked that good-- but I doubt it.



iateyourcheese said:


> I can't believe there are still no comments. There must be some hot thread in Off Topic.
> 
> I think the facelifted Z4 looks better. Those dinky round fog lights were a little silly... and it doesn't have the big open mouth look anymore (redesigned air dam).
> 
> Man was this CGI guess wrong. Silly them for thinking the flames would go bye-bye.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

robg said:


> This isn't the "Facelifted" z4, its just a new model. The facelift will come out in 2007 I believe. So, the CGI could still be right (although i really doubt it). I actually like that CGI-- would be nice if the Z4 looked that good-- but I doubt it.


It reminds me more of a Z3 than a Z4....


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

robg said:


> This isn't the "Facelifted" z4, its just a new model. The facelift will come out in 2007 I believe. So, the CGI could still be right (although i really doubt it). I actually like that CGI-- would be nice if the Z4 looked that good-- but I doubt it.


So the 2005, 2006, and 2007 models will all sport different faces? :dunno:


----------



## lil' poppa (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> prettty sure that is not active steering, just varies the amount of power assist, not ratio,(based on your quote)


Let's hope so. I read "vehicle-speed-sensitive" in the same sentence as "steering" and got nervous.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

lil' poppa said:


> Let's hope so. I read "vehicle-speed-sensitive" in the same sentence as "steering" and got nervous.


Jeff_DML is correct, it varies the assist and not the ratio.


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

robg said:


> This isn't the "Facelifted" z4, its just a new model. The facelift will come out in 2007 I believe. So, the CGI could still be right (although i really doubt it). I actually like that CGI-- would be nice if the Z4 looked that good-- but I doubt it.


wrong
facelift & m next year, read the article, or go to bmw.com & read up/watch it
there have been pics of the facelift out for several weeks now, no where near that photoshop pic (fortunitly)


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Mid-Cycle facelift is for MY06... new model is still years away. 

NOT Active Steering (Hi Jeff :wave: ) just varied levels of assist. Been around for quite some time. Nothing new.

That Photo Shop is nothing more then a pipe dream... not even close to what's down the pipe... unless those in charge start smoking some of the same stuff out of their... uhm... pipe.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

This just out. Production for the Z4 3.0i and 3.0si will start in Feb '06... and the M roadster and Z4 coupe will start production in June '06.  Previously, the face-lifted Z4 and M roadster were tentatively set for Jan '06 production.


----------



## someguyzero (Oct 16, 2005)

Carbon Roadster??? I'll just stick this in here...














































BMW Tuner and Sport Car Racing Team, TC Kline Racing Inc. is proud to introduce the *Carbon Roadster*, the first complete car offered by the company. The Carbon Roadster is a focused ultra high performance sports car based on the already excellent dynamics of the BMW Z4. TC Kline's passionate adherence to the fundamental principals of light weight and dynamic performance has resulted is a true sports car.

The Carbon Roadster weights 2,680 lbs., has 346 hp and corners with 1.06G grip. Take a minute to soak that in. The CR weighs 150 lbs. less than a Honda S2000, has the HP of a Porsche 911, and has wider wheels and tires than a Ferrari F430. Incredibly, the CR weighs 700 lbs. less than a BMW M3 while maintaining the same power.

The Body; The entire skin of the CR is manufactured from Carbon Fiber Composites. The changes to the Z4 bodywork are a direct result of the application of the principals of "form follows function". Walk around the CR and you will not find any body lines which do not serve as an extension of function. The Carbon Roadster body work incorporates aerodynamic performance enhancements with a front air dam, front wheel house vents, side skirts, and rear diffusers. The body also has all four fenders flared I" to accommodate wider wheels and tires. The use of carbon composites to make the body reduces the weight of the CR tremendously while maintaining a strong durable skin.

Interior: TC Kline has contracted with Recaro to produce a one piece shell performance seat specifically for the CR upholstered in Alcantera and Leather. These light weight performance seats feature cutouts for a driver harness and will have exceptional support while maintaining excellent driver comfort. These Recaro/TC Kline seats are similar to those found in the E46 BMW M3 CSL or the Porsche Carrera GT.

The Drive Train: On the 25th of October, 2005, BMW AG introduced the Z4 M Roadster. The Z4 M Roadster incorporates the E46 M3 Drive train. The TC Kline CR is based on that car and shares its 3.2 liter motor, 6 Speed Transmission and M Lock Differential. TC Kline upgrades the drive train with an Aluminum flywheel for quicker throttle response, improved acceleration and lighter weight. TC Kline has also developed a thin wall stainless steel exhaust system for the CR. This exhaust system is significantly lighter than the stock system, improves horse power by 13 and has the outlet in the center of the rear bumper between the two Carbon Fiber Diffusers.

The Suspension: KONI Double Adjustable Coil-Over struts and rear shocks valved to TC Kline Specifications are already accepted by the BMW enthusiast as the standard for street and track performance and directly contribute to the 1.06G cornering grip the CR develops. The suspension springs for the CR are made in Germany from a light weight alloy steel and TC Kline has a variety of spring rates available which allow the owner to tune the CR to their personal taste. The CR front struts are topped off with TC Kline designed front Camber Plates for quicker turn-in and steering feel and Delrin bushings replace the standard rubber bushings in the front lower arms and rear trailing arms for quicker response and markedly improved feel. These TC Kline components significantly reduce the unsprung weight resulting in a more responsive suspension.

Brakes: Performance Friction Corp. has created extremely rigid and light weight aluminum MonoBloc calipers for use on the CR. The front caliper is a four piston design with four brake pads for superior modulation and high brake torque and the rear caliper is a two piston design sharing the same pads. The large floating rotors have aluminum hats for light weight. The front rotor diameter in 345 mm, and 328mm rotors are on the rear. The PFC Carbon Metallic Brake Pads offer exceptional brake loads for extremely short stopping distances. These ultra performance brakes also contribute significantly to reducing the unsprung weight of the Carbon Roadster.

Wheels and Tires: The final design for the wheels has not been determined, however, the specifications have. As on this prototype, all four wheels will be a one piece forged aluminum design for the lightest weight and strength. The CR standard front wheels are 19x9.5" and the rears are 19x10.5". Optional wheels in 18x9.5" and 18x10.5" will be available in forged aluminum as well for those drivers who want to take advantage of a larger selection of 'R' Compound tires and/or are interested in a more comfortable street ride. Magnesium forged wheels will be offered in 18x10" front, 18x11" rear for optimum track performance. The Michelin Pilot Sport Cup is currently the highest performance tire available for the street. The standard sizes for the CR are 265/30x19 front and 295/25x19 rear, (Not yet available). These Sport Cup tires produced 1.06 G cornering in a Car and Driver test driving a TC Kline Z4 using the same suspension as supplied on the CR. The Michelin PS2 Ultra high performance tire will be available in both 18 and 19" as a no charge option. The PS2 tires offer extended wear with less grip than the Sport Cup tires.

*********************************************

With some detail changes, the CR prototype you see here will be offered for sale in the late spring or early summer of 2006. The TC Kline Carbon Roadster will be assembled in the TC Kline Racing Shop in Columbus, Ohio. The CR will be available in all of the BMW Z4 M Roadster colors, and any special color can be accommodated for a small extra charge. The CR will be limited by production capability to 100 cars. The final price of the Carbon Roadster is not set. However, expect the price to be in the *mid $90,000. range*.

There will be two option packages for the CR.

Soft ride package. This package will use the new self adjusting KONI FSD (frequency sensitive damping), technology dampers for a softer ride with minimal sacrifice in grip, softer spring rates, 18" wheels, Recaro Sport Seats and Michelin PS2 tires. This suspension will maintain the factory rubber bushings in the suspension. This is a no cost option.

Track Attack Package: This package offers 18x10" front, 18X11" rear forged Magnesium Wheels shod with 265/35x18 front and 295/30x18 rear Michelin Pilot Sport Cup Tires, Competition rate springs, PFC Slotted Rotors, High Temp. SRF Brake fluid, Recaro Racer SPG Driver Seat, Driver and passenger racing harnesses, and TC Kline Spherical Ball Joint Suspension. The cost for this option package has not been set at this date.

For further information you can go tcklineracing.com, or call TC Kline Racing at 614-771-7744.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TC Kline Racing 
"Uncompromising BMW Performance"
TC Kline Carbon Roadster

Specifications
Body: TC Kline Carbon Fiber Composite skin over steel unibody

Dimensions Length 161.5"
Width 70.1"
Height 50.2"
Wheel Base 98.3"

Track Front 60.2"
Rear 61.4"

Weight 2,680 lbs (unladen)

Interior: Recaro/TC Kline Custom light weight one piece shell seat w/ Alcantera and Leather upholstery
Optional - Recaro Sport Seats of Recaro Racer SPG Racing Seats

Engine
BMW 3.2 L inline Double overhead cam 6 Cylinder w/Iron Block and Aluminum Head - 346 hp @ 7900 rpm - 232 lb/ft torque at @4900 rpm

Exhaust: TC Kline Thin Wall Stainless w/center outlet

Flywheel : TC Kline 11.2 lbs Aluminum

Transmission: BMW 6 Speed Manual

Gear Ratios 1)4.35 2)2.496 3)1.665 4)1.23 5)1.00 6)0.851

Differential: BMW M Lock Limited Slip
Final Drive Ratio 3.62

Suspension: Front TC Kline/KONI Dbl Adj Struts
TC Kline light weight 60mm ID Coil Over Springs
TC Kline Adjustable Camber Plates
TC Kline Delrin Lower arm Bushings

Rear: Multi-Link Trailing Arm
TC Kline Dbl Adj Shocks

TC Kline Light Weight Coil Springs w/Adjustable Spring Lands
TC Kline Delrin Trailing Arm Bushings (Spherical Ball Joint or BMW Rubber Optional)

Brakes: Front
Performance Friction 4 piston MonoBloc Aluminum Calipers
345mm Floating rotor w/aluminum hats

Rear
Performance Friction 2 Piston Aluminum Calipers
328mm Floating rotor w/aluminum hats
PFC Carbon Metallic brake pads

Wheels and Tires
Light Weight One Piece Forged Aluminum w/Michelin Pilot Sport Cup Tires 
Front - 19x9.5" wheel with 265/30x19" tire
Rear - 19x10.5 wheel with 295/25x19" tire (not yet available)

Optional 
18x9.5 front and 18x10.5 rear Forged Aluminum
18x10 front and 18x11 rear Forged Magnesium


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Now THAT (TC Kline) is how it should have been done. Notice that it's a non-sport 2.5 that they used for that project. I still think it should be wider in the rear. :eeps:


Looks kind of like a baby Viper.


----------

